# CONTEST TO HELP YOUR FAV SHELTER...VOTE!!!



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Together with Petfinder.com this contest is to help support your favorite shelter. You go to 

CLICK TO GIVE FREE FOOD & CARE (the animal rescue site) before you can vote for your favorite shelter. 

Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc (Mary Plalmer in WI)is on the list, American Maltese Rescue, (Edie Gobbi in CA) - OR you can try this: :thmbup: 

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo....faces?siteId=3 - if this link doesn't work for you, - please let me know. Thanks.



CONTEST ENDS DECEMBER 20, 2009 MIDNIGHT (PST)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Marsha for this post.. I definitely will vote!! :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just a bump!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I voted again :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I see the hit ticker slowly climbing - is anyone voting for NMR or AMR?...sure hope so. rayer: ...and this is a bump.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A shameless bump!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Voted :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Today I'm trying to vote for AMR since I voted the other day for MNR but it isn't coming up on the site when I type in American Maltese Rescue in CA. Is it based somewhere else? Did anyone else find it and how? :confused1:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 21 2009, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832208


> Today I'm trying to vote for AMR since I voted the other day for MNR but it isn't coming up on the site when I type in American Maltese Rescue in CA. Is it based somewhere else? Did anyone else find it and how? :confused1:[/B]



It's there - you can do a search from the voting page - if you put in CA in the "State box" and then press search it will give you all the names of shelters in California in alphabetical order - I think AMR is page 2 or 3.  Oh! :ThankYou: for voting!

*This is the shelter you voted for during your last visit. name location American Maltese Association Rescue Fort Bragg, CA 95437More Info*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. When I typed in the shelter name AND the state it didn't come up but this time I just did the state and it was on the third page. Voted


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Let's not forget!!! Everyday.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Sep 17 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830763


> Together with Petfinder.com this contest is to help support your favorite shelter. You go to
> 
> CLICK TO GIVE FREE FOOD & CARE (the animal rescue site) before you can vote for your favorite shelter.
> 
> ...


BUMP


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Let's not forget!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 12 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839128


> Let's not forget![/B]



Thanks for bumping this up Sue!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No problem. I've been voting every day. Wish more members would so we could get our great rescuers to the top but this site also provides food with a click other than just the contest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you wondering where Maltese rescues rank in the Shelter Contest?? 

These numbers are current as of this day. :huh: As a group of portended lovers of one breed we are not doing very well in supporting and voting for the very rescue organizations that do so very much for our beloved Maltese fluffs. All this takes is a little time to vote *VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, EVERYDAY - PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE!!! Let's get some of that prize $$$$$$  for the rescues.</span></span></span></span> 


American Maltese Asociation Fort Bragg CA ranks 3067

Northcentral Maltese Rescue Racine WI ranks 2018
" " " South Central Dalllas TX ranks 8584
" " " Placentia (Deb) CA " 9465
" " " Florida - Tampa FL " 10307
" " " South - Alanta GA no ranking yet
" " " Northeast - Prividence RI no ranking yet
" " " East - Alexandria VA no ranking yet
" " " East - Concord NC no ranking yet
" " " Northwest - Ellensburg WA no ranking yet
" " " Southwest (Steve & Peg - Max & Rocky) - Scottsdale AZ no ranking yet
" " " West - Las Vegas NV no ranking yet (I don't think this one is active)*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Update on the ranking...A slight increase in the ranking, but not enough to get that *ca* for the fluffs!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just an FYI - You can vote more than once but you have to use a different computer. They count the ISP addresses as counters for the votes.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Nov 10 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849543


> Just an FYI - You can vote more than once but you have to use a different computer. They count the ISP addresses as counters for the votes.[/B]


Yes that's true, but most of us have just one computer.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Voting ends tomorrow the 20th. With the current rankings, neither AMR with a rank of 3326, or NMR ranking 2139 will see *ANY* of the prize money.  

For a forum that profess' love and support for the Maltese breed we have as group have failed the fluffs miserably. :brownbag: Thank you to those who voted daily...we tried.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's too bad. I'll also miss figuring out which each of those animals is that you have to i.d. as a security check...sheep, lamb??? It would always make me laugh. :bysmilie: I'm assuming we can still click everyday for food but I do wish one of our shelters could have benefitted from the contest. :mellow:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes! Please continue to click daily. :yes:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you recall the little town in Montana I posted about in post #21 with less then 100 population that was the #1 shelter? Well they got the Grand Prize of $20,000. Congrats to them! Here's the top final results. For state by state and international results go here: http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickTo....faces?siteId=3

Final Prize Winners

GreaterGood.org is proud to announce the winners of _The Animal Rescue Site $100,000 Shelter<sup>+</sup> Challenge — together with Petfinder_! Congratulations to our prize winners, and thank you to all of the deserving shelters who work so hard to help animals in need.

Grand Prize of a $20,000 grant to help animals: 

*·Rolling Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary*, located in Ovando, MT

Second Prize of a $5,000 grant to help animals: 

*·Denison City Pound*, located in Denison, IA

Third Prize of a $3,000 grant to help animals: 

*·The Oasis Sanctuary*, located in Benson, AZ

Two Most Touching Story Awards, $2,000 grants to help animals: 

*·Cats Anonymous*, located in Orton, ON (Canada), for *Winnie's New Life *, 

*·Greater Chicago Cavalier Rescue*, located in Hoffman Estates, IL, for *Frankie "Two-Paws" *.


----------

